# Chat room counter thing



## Leon (Jun 14, 2007)

would it be possible to add a small counter to the Chat Room tab on the top right? something like, if there were 5 people in there, it would read:

Chat Room (5)


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

Great idea.
I think people would be more inclined to join the chat room if they see others members are in right away, at the top of the page.


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2007)

No. It's entirely impossible. It would never work. Inconcievable, even. Can't do it. Wouldn't, even if we could.


----------



## Makelele (Jun 14, 2007)

You can see when people are in there. It's just below the list of users who have been online in the last 24 hours.

edit: I'm slow.

mod edit - not by much, though, another five seconds and you'd have sniped me.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

I think we all know this thing is already down there.



Leon said:


> would it be possible to add a small counter to the Chat Room tab on the *top right*? something like, if there were 5 people in there, it would read:


----------



## Leon (Jun 14, 2007)

D, i never go to that page. even when i want to start a new post, i generally first try to find a link to the right forum in the right column of the New Posts pages


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 14, 2007)

They're speaking of members actually IN the CHAT room, not the forum.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2007)

I barely ever go to the main forum page tbh, my first stop is the main site page then click new posts, I only go to the forum page if I'm making a thread.


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> They're speaking of members actually IN the CHAT room, not the forum.



Read it again - the line I circled said "members chatting." 

Whether or not it's possible, I think my point was more along these lines - as you're aware, Chris will be gone on business for most of the next two months, and not really in a position to tweak the site. So, I figured it made sense to call your attention to a workaround in place - a running tally of how many people are in the chat (as well as WHO is in the chat) is available if you check the main forum index every once in a while. That should hold you over to August.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Drew said:


> Read it again - the line I circled said "members chatting."



Ah shit....shafted.....I didn't actually enlarge the image, I just saw the big box with all of the forum users 

Sorry to ever doubt you Drew.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

Drew said:


> Read it again - the line I circled said "members chatting."



Anyway, that's not even the point of it.



Leon said:


> D, i never go to that page.





D-EJ915 said:


> I barely ever go to the main forum page tbh, my first stop is the main site page then click new posts, I only go to the forum page if I'm making a thread.



That's more like it. Same for me. That's why it would be nice to have it up there on the tab.


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2007)

Not my fault you guys are lazy.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

... says the man that takes 2 years to make an album 






Oups. this one just slipped off my fingers. Drew --->


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2007)

Perfection takes time, dude.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## Leon (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah, this is where i spend most of my lazy time (at least, i did when i had the internet at home... lately, i've been reading... ). i can wait until August, as it might be until then that i get another home internet connection.


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2007)

This is a great idea. For some reason moving the variable that displays the number of chatters on forumhome doesn't seem to jive with the top section, but I'll figure it out (just might be a bit). 

/ping me on this if I don't get back to it


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2007)

This is done.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 26, 2007)

Yay for the adminishredder!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 26, 2007)

OMFG!!!


----------



## Naren (Jun 27, 2007)

The force is strong in the Adminishredder.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 27, 2007)

Chris for president!


----------



## Leon (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## djpharoah (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome - now i can go in there and usually some people come by.

Awesome!


----------



## nikt (Jun 29, 2007)

yesterday for the first time I've noticed that we have a chat on this site. Thanks to the counter. Great idea and it was very cool to talk with other people more in a live way then on the board

Chris thanks for have Your nad on the pulse with updating the site


----------

